

OpenStack Corporate Member Bullies Board Nominee - sturadnidge
https://gist.github.com/3194232

======
tzs
The Gist this submission links to has been taken down.

------
z_
Nothing of value was lost.

~~~
sturadnidge
Irrespective of whether that was the case, it's abhorrent behaviour. OpenStack
needs to sort this out, openly.

